# Einen Objekt Attribute/Parameter geben & Auslesen



## ElfterDoktor (26. Sep 2012)

Hallo,
für die Datenstruktur Queue, ist eine Taxischlange zu simulieren.
Einmal die Klasse Taxi und die  Klasse Warteschlange.
Eigentlich habe ich mir das ganz einfach vorgestellt, aber wie komm ich die an die Attribute/Paramter wieder ran oder kann man einen Objekt so einfach ich das denke ein Attribut/Parameter geben?
Mein Quelltext:
Taxi:

```
public class Taxi
{
    private Taxi t;
    public Taxi(int nr, float fahrzeit, float fahrpreis, int plaetze, String name)
    {
        t = new Taxi(nr,fahrzeit,fahrpreis,plaetze,name);
    }
    
     public int giveNr(){ //Die Methode funktioniert natürlich nicht
        return t.Nr(); // ""
    } // ""
}
```


----------



## ARadauer (26. Sep 2012)

warum hat dein Taxi ein Taxi?


```
public class Taxi {

    private int nr;
    private String name;

    public Taxi(int nr, String name) {
        this.nr = nr;
        this.name = name;
    }

    public int getNr() {
        return nr;
    }

    public void setNr(int nr) {
        this.nr = nr;
    }

    public String getName() {
        return name;
    }

    public void setName(String name) {
        this.name = name;
    }

}
```


----------



## ssoul26 (26. Sep 2012)

ns


----------



## ElfterDoktor (26. Sep 2012)

Upps...
Soll ich die Klasse dann nur die Attribute geben, also Variablen und Ausgabefunktionen? Ich habe mich ernsthaft noch nie mit sowas wirklich beschäftigt und rumgemogelt

Edit: Aja okay..... Verstanden. Peinlich Peinlich. Erledigt. Den Rest schaff ich jetzt allein


----------



## vanny (26. Sep 2012)

ElfterDoktor hat gesagt.:


> Upps...
> Soll ich die Klasse dann nur die Attribute geben, also ...



also sorry aber das ist mal didaktisch so daneben, dass man nicht mal mehr raten kann, was du meinst.

wenn du ein Objekt deiner Taxi-Klasse erzeugst, kannst du mit 
	
	
	
	





```
objektname.getNr();
```
 (zum Beispiel) auf den hintelegten Wert zugreifen.

Gruß Vanny


----------

